# Novillo Leather cleaner/conditioner?



## dnvrdrvr (Apr 22, 2009)

Curious if there are any specific recommendations for Novillo leather? Just traded a 2006 330 with leather for a 2008 M3 and the leather is completely different, which makes me think I may need to use something specific..?


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Premium Package With Norvillo Extended leather: $3,100 (dealer price=$1830)

I would think for this price it would be Analine (non-polyurathane covered) leather

Natural leather (A-Aniline / Non-Coated) Aniline Leather is coloured all the way through with a transparent dye. The effect is applied by immersing the leather in a dye bath. Because the finish is transparent and shows the natural markings of the leather, only top quality hides can be used. It has a random shade colours and grain pattern; lightly scratch the surface to see if it reveals a lighter colour, water drops will darken its colour (temporarily).

*Cleaning*
I would recommend Leather Master's water-based products for this leather type; Leather Soft Cleaner - (A-Aniline / Non-Coated) (P-Protected / Coated) Leather Soft Cleaner is a mild, water-based cleaner that will not affect the Leather's original properties or finish. It is designed to remove most soiling as well as water-based stains. Leather Soft Cleaner is solvent free and works without removing the finish or harming the Leather.

*Protecting Leather *
A leather protection product (Leather Master Leather Protection (A-Aniline / Non-Coated) (P-Protected / Coated)) is essential as it will protect the surface finish and makes dirt easier to clean off. The latest technology leather upholstery does not make the interior "maintenance free," as some car dealerships imply. 
Protection is an essential element in leather care, inhibiting abrasive dirt / grit, brought in from the outside via the A/C system and stains from being absorbed. Its primary purpose is to act as a barrier between the leather surface and any soils that may settle on it, making maintenance cleaning easier.

*An extract from one of a series of in-depth detailing articles © TOGWT ™ Ltd Copyright 2002-2008, all rights reserved​*


----------

